# Hapkido/Hankido



## Manny (Jul 14, 2010)

What are the diferences beetwen Hapkido and Hankido?

Manny


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 14, 2010)

I've heard of Hapkido..... :idunno:


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 14, 2010)

Dunno, but as an aside, the hankido clips I have seen on Youtube show a lot of similarities to the type of aikido that I practice.  Big circles with matching footsteps.  Of course there are aikido styles and teachers who prefer smaller, shorter motions, so I don't make any claim into any relationships between aikido and hankido.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 14, 2010)

Main difference I see is the substitution of a "p" for an "n."

That reminds me, I'm opening op my own dojang.  *Omar's Habkido!*


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankido and hankumdo were developed  by Myung Jae Nam.  The 'Han' is from hanguk and at least in the sword forms, draws on Hangeul.  I understand that Myung Jae Nam also worked in elements of traditional Korean dance to his hapkido (termed Muye dobup), which further differentiated it from hapkido.  Hankido also has a greater internal element.  Of note, Myung also was an advanced aikidoka.

For anything more detailed, we'd really need a hankido practitioner to comment.

Daniel


----------



## Haakon (Jul 15, 2010)

From what I've read and seen Hankido is a mix of Hapkido and Aikido, so a little more flowing and circular. Several month ago I came across this thread that has a link to a free video you can download of Hankido basics, at least one schools interpretation of it:

http://www.hapkidoforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&p=32878

This is the school that made the video: http://www.chongmukwan.com/tekst/79/Chongmukwan.html


----------



## dortiz (Jul 16, 2010)

Daniel nailed it. You really impress me amigo.
Myung Jae Nam became very involved in Aikido and was associated with it. Therefore his style was much more blended. In Hankido the core sets are much more circular and you can clearly see the influence. Great man and great style.


----------

